# Built In Electric Heaters



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I know several of you OBers have added on the wonderful fireplace/electric heater mod(wish we had room). What I am wondering is, has anyone added just a built in heater to their OB ? Recommendations ? Etc ?

The 21RS is limited on area and something built in would give us a bit more foot room. Might be easier to just buy a bigger OB ?







Good excuse to buy a bigger trailer with slides so that the ceramic heater won't be in the way... Or not.

Was looking at one of these

Perfectoe


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I would assume you would need a higher capacity converter/fuse panel or you could tie it into the AC circuit with a method of switching between the two so they can't run a the same time.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

DW wanted a fireplace...We didn't really have any place to put one, so, I bought a portable. The heater fits nicely against the wall when the slide is out.

Here are some pics.....


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

I have thought about this myself. I was looking at the option of a kitchen/bath toe kick heater. They can be wired 220 or 110. Using the 110 option I don't believe it gave off much more heat than a decent size portable electric heater. I had the rear step up into the slideout in mind. That would point heat away from where we would need it ost in the bed area at night. We use a portable electric heater and aim it towards the bed.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I use and wall mounted one of these









I believe it is made by Delonghi, and I can run it off the 30 amp supply in the Outback.

But I also have the Heat Pump a/c unit. The catch with the heat pump is that it only works down to about 30 degrees, then it freezes up.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I use a cheap fan/heater combo at night to save on propane and the sound.
It is the first the thing that gets tossed in the morning when the heat goes on.(if needed)
the 21rs is small enough to be work with one for us and the site pays for the electricity.


----------

